# Reputable CA Breeder



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I just recently started visiting this site and I am *SO* glad I did. A post from a previous person stated "New Puppy from a Bad Breeder". I started reading it and realized it was the same person I was going to get my puppy from! I had just put one on hold, and thought I had asked/investigated thoroughly to find a reputable breeder that I could trust - turns out I just didn't dig in the right places. Thank goodness for that post and this site! I was able to get my deposit back and start over finding a new place to purchase a puppy!









Now that I'm finished with all the background, I am trying to find a breeder in California that I can visit and get a healthy, happy, socialized puppy from! I would like to visit them, and I am in Central California, if I have to drive - I don't mind!! I would rather drive 5 - 8 hours to get a healthy puppy than just hope. I know that I shouldn't really put a price on a puppy, but I can't really explain spending over $2000 on a puppy, I would like somewhere between $1000-$1500 (Maybe a little more). I don't' really care if it's a boy or a girl, I did originally want a girl, but either way, I just want the puppy to like me and be healthy! So if anyone has any referalls or anything I would greatly appreciate it!!!

Thank you this site is great!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just recently started visiting this site and I am *SO* glad I did. A post from a previous person stated "New Puppy from a Bad Breeder". I started reading it and realized it was the same person I was going to get my puppy from! I had just put one on hold, and thought I had asked/investigated thoroughly to find a reputable breeder that I could trust - turns out I just didn't dig in the right places. Thank goodness for that post and this site! I was able to get my deposit back and start over finding a new place to purchase a puppy!
> 
> ...


There are some great folks out in CA. I'm on the other coast and just got my puppy, but when I was looking several trusted friends recommended some names out in Cali. I personally spoke with Heidi Sullivan of Aria Maltese www.ariamaltese.com. I was very much impressed with her. She has a great website (done by our own SM member Charmaine Wong) and it tells a lot about her program. I don't know if she has anything available, but I would highly recommend talking to her. She is President of the California Central Valley Maltese Club.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to SM! I'm so glad that you've been doing research. We have some folks in California who will probably be able to help you. I should think that you would easily find a boy in that general price range. Good luck and we're glad to see you posting.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=394299
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think Heidi has any currently available - but I believe "Blessing" (from her website) might be expecting - we were just talking about it. Heidi is wonderful - Atticus & Rugby - came from Aria (The are out of Grace & Titan). Also http://www.rijesmaltese.com/about.html is a good friend of Heidi's and I think she has discerning tastes.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=394336
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I pm'd Mandi and pointed her in these directions, so hopefully she will be able to find her dream pup!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Malta Angels (Sheila Riley) is also up this way.










http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for their replies!!! I have started looking at all of the websites and emailing to find out availability! I am very excited to add a Maltese to my family (just me, my boyfriend, and my hamster). I haven't had little dogs before, but I am excited to because of the temperament of the Maltese, but I know I have a lot to learn about caring for them, mostly the grooming part.









Thank you all, you are very helpful, friendly, and informed!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know I've "talked" to you before, but I just want to say publically how glad I am all this worked out for you. I am sure you will find a wonderful little boy with the help of all our SM members!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> I know I've "talked" to you before, but I just want to say publically how glad I am all this worked out for you. I am sure you will find a wonderful little boy with the help of all our SM members![/B]


Thank you very much. I am very glad for this site, and that I was still researching about the breeder. I'm actually more excited now than I was at the beginning of my original search! This time I don't have any doubts that I will get a puppy that is healthy and a great addition!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=394404
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck finding your new baby







As another newcomer I completely agree everyone is so helpful and knowledgable. This site is a Godsend. I picked up so much information reading the old threads too.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I was at the mall the other day and a lady was holding the most amazing little girl in her arms - she was tiny and I fell in love with her. She told me it was from a breeder in Temecula and her name was Sheila Reis or something like that who is on the board of American Kennel Club.

Some other people may know of her on this forum.

The little baby was gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> I was at the mall the other day and a lady was holding the most amazing little girl in her arms - she was tiny and I fell in love with her. She told me it was from a breeder in Temecula and her name was Sheila Reis or something like that who is on the board of American Kennel Club.
> 
> Some other people may know of her on this forum.
> 
> The little baby was gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]


sorry: It was Sheila Riley as someone had already mentioned

Click here: http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br..._List_03-16.pdf

One again - sorry as the woman was telling me where she got her baby from - I was thinking of ways to steal it from her ....







- so I definately remember Temecula and Sheila


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey you got the Sheila and the R part correct







Seems close enough to me









Thank you very much! 



> I was at the mall the other day and a lady was holding the most amazing little girl in her arms - she was tiny and I fell in love with her. She told me it was from a breeder in Temecula and her name was Sheila Reis or something like that who is on the board of American Kennel Club.
> 
> Some other people may know of her on this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I was at the mall the other day and a lady was holding the most amazing little girl in her arms - she was tiny and I fell in love with her. She told me it was from a breeder in Temecula and her name was Sheila Reis or something like that who is on the board of American Kennel Club.
> 
> Some other people may know of her on this forum.
> 
> ...


I believe Sheila is in Northern California. Maybe she moved, or maybe the lady was from Temecula


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=394420
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've been to Sheila's house and it is definitely in Northern California! As I said in PM, I recommend Sheila 110%!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OK OK my bad, I got the name wrong too !!!!!!!!!!

The dog from Temeculah (Fallbrook) was a Linda Podgurski dog (not sure how Sheila popped into my head) .. anyway - I called her to make sure I got all facts right this time.

She actually has 2 little 5 week old males - only problem is they are going for $2,000 each - not sure if it's out of your price range.

Her phone number is: 760-728-2625

Perhaps some people here know of here - she is a recommended breeder from the American Maltese Association.

I'll go sit in the corner now


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> OK OK my bad, I got the name wrong too !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The dog from Temeculah (Fallbrook) was a Linda Podgurski dog (not sure how Sheila popped into my head) .. anyway - I called her to make sure I got all facts right this time.
> 
> ...

































You're cracking me up!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> OK OK my bad, I got the name wrong too !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The dog from Temeculah (Fallbrook) was a Linda Podgurski dog (not sure how Sheila popped into my head) .. anyway - I called her to make sure I got all facts right this time.
> 
> ...


Linda Podgurski is an excellent breeder and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a Malt from her. One of my friends has a few of her Malts and hasn't had any problems with them. They are so adorable that I want to steal them all the time.









CathyA


----------

